# Cell phone's IP address



## daisy (May 8, 2013)

Someone is threatening to take me to "federal court" for trying to hack into their Facebook account.  I don't use Facebook nor do I care to.  I have no interest in this person's Facebook and I could care less what they do in their personal life.  This said person is trying to tell me that they paid $500 to get the IP address and it was tracked back to my cell phone.  Can Facebook track an IP address and would they even bother?  Also, wouldn't you need a court order for that since tracking my IP address would be an invasion of my privacy?  I haven't done what I've been accused of just would like some information on how all that works so I can get this person to leave me alone and stop threatening me with "federal prison".


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2013)

daisy said:


> Someone is threatening to take me to "federal court" for trying to hack into their Facebook account.  I don't use Facebook nor do I care to.  I have no interest in this person's Facebook and I could care less what they do in their personal life.  This said person is trying to tell me that they paid $500 to get the IP address and it was tracked back to my cell phone.  Can Facebook track an IP address and would they even bother?  Also, wouldn't you need a court order for that since tracking my IP address would be an invasion of my privacy?  I haven't done what I've been accused of just would like some information on how all that works so I can get this person to leave me alone and stop threatening me with "federal prison".


----------



## Intense (May 8, 2013)

I find most Cellular Providers use Dynamic IP's which are constantly rotated, so you end up showing up on a list with a hundred other users. Best advice.... Blow the Guy off. Don't even interact with him at all. He may be trying to get personal info on you. Why feed the cycle? Some feel like they are nothing if they don't have some power over you.


----------



## cereal_killer (May 8, 2013)

They can't trace an IP back to your cell phone because you share that IP with thousands of others in your area. Good luck with them pinning it on you 

Yes FB tracks the IP and sends a report to the account holder that someone at that address tried to access the account and if it's not you blah blah blah

If he/she spent $500 to get that info (IP location) they have other problems on their hands, one being very stupid


----------



## asterism (May 8, 2013)

daisy said:


> Someone is threatening to take me to "federal court" for trying to hack into their Facebook account.  I don't use Facebook nor do I care to.  I have no interest in this person's Facebook and I could care less what they do in their personal life.  This said person is trying to tell me that they paid $500 to get the IP address and it was tracked back to my cell phone.  Can Facebook track an IP address and would they even bother?  Also, wouldn't you need a court order for that since tracking my IP address would be an invasion of my privacy?  I haven't done what I've been accused of just would like some information on how all that works so I can get this person to leave me alone and stop threatening me with "federal prison".



Legally, IP addresses are not private information so it would not require a court order unless the service provider would not release the it (which most do).  However, there are other ways for third parties to track usage.

However, this would not be a federal crime and a person cannot "take [you] to federal court."  A person can file a complaint to a federal agency, and the agency would take over from there.  There is no case of a private individual being convicted in any federal court for hacking a facebook page.

If you didn't do it, ignore the person.


----------



## asterism (May 8, 2013)

Intense said:


> I find most Cellular Providers use Dynamic IP's which are constantly rotated, so you end up showing up on a list with a hundred other users. Best advice.... Blow the Guy off. Don't even interact with him at all. He may be trying to get personal info on you. Why feed the cycle? Some feel like they are nothing if they don't have some power over you.





cereal_killer said:


> They can't trace an IP back to your cell phone because you share that IP with thousands of others in your area. Good luck with them pinning it on you
> 
> Yes FB tracks the IP and sends a report to the account holder that someone at that address tried to access the account and if it's not you blah blah blah
> 
> If he/she spent $500 to get that info (IP location) they have other problems on their hands, one being very stupid



Looking at my logs, it appears that my cell phone has had the same IP address for 6 months.


----------

